# ASA georgia



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

It's 6:30 eastern time and nobody has asked for scores yet. Am I out of the loop?


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

How about some scores NYS REP


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

anybody heard the Ga. ASA results. Figured id chip in lol


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

dont know any pro scores but i shot with a boy in k45 that shot 232...:77:


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

wow 232 is a monster score!!!!!

I know one of my buddys said he was 6 up in the pro class and 14up was leading like 4 or 5 guys

anyone games tommarow!!!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Hopkins is leading a 5 way tie of 214. I know Jamison, Levi, Gillinghammer, and another. All at 214


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

how bout yall boys outback sneakin white told me how he did what bout you and big boy


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Got a report that at least 5 people got DQ today during there Radom speed checks

Sounds like ASA is cracking down!!!!! Good for them!!!!


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Heard a Rumor of a 236 in k50?


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

They usually have scores up on ASA site by now on Saturday night...still waitin...


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

No scores updated??


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Things ran late today. ASA staff had a meeting so scores will be late.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah, several DQ for speeding, know for a fact that one guy shot 289 on the removed his scores...


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Good to see ASA cracking down on people


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

My friend Larry Daniels is shooting k45 and he has been smokin our local shoots.


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been checking asa web site waiting for them to post. Ready to see some scores.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

tntone said:


> yeah, several DQ for speeding, know for a fact that one guy shot 289 on the removed his scores...


Hope this is a misprint, my WV math can't figure out how to get 289 from 20 targets.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

jimb said:


> Hope this is a misprint, my WV math can't figure out how to get 289 from 20 targets.


289 is a speed... 288 is the limit


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

jimb said:


> Hope this is a misprint, my WV math can't figure out how to get 289 from 20 targets.


I believe he means shot 289fps and was dq


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

It's 1:13am, and still no scores ???


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I know elkhunter I keep looking at the website but nothing posted!!!

SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I shot 20 up in K45 but i didnt stick around to see where i placed. I hope i can shoot well again today. Lots of shooters here! Good luck to everyone. -------->x


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

YankeeRebel said:


> I shot 20 up in K45 but i didnt stick around to see where i placed. I hope i can shoot well again today. Lots of shooters here! Good luck to everyone. -------->x


Good shooting. Congrats. Suck not to see scores. Thought this was all worked out.
DB


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

Scores are posted.


----------



## dkuhnert (Feb 25, 2004)

tntone said:


> dont know any pro scores but i shot with a boy in k45 that shot 232...:77:


He shot semi pro last year.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

LCA said:


> 289 is a speed... 288 is the limit


oh yah, i knew that, thats funny right there.
I can't help it, I'm a product of the WV school system.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Some very high scores out of Georgia.


----------



## brownitisdown (Nov 8, 2006)

they are alot of great shooter in the GA


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

All scores are posted....

Looks like crazy high scores in several classes... K50!


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

51 up in open B. Thats crazy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I finished 39 up and got 2nd place in K45. I had a awesome time. I wished i would have stuck around to get the podium pic.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just saw the scores. Sure looked like a dog fight in Pro if compared to Saturday. And switching took place on down with Kevin Koch coming up about 15 places. Danny Evans dropped a few places from Saturday.
Old dog, Allen Conner, though taking top money, is still staying in the top flight of things in Sr Pro.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Just saw the scores. Sure looked like a dog fight in Pro if compared to Saturday. And switching took place on down with Kevin Koch coming up about 15 places. Danny Evans dropped a few places from Saturday.
> Old dog, Allen Conner, though taking top money, is still staying in the top flight of things in Sr Pro.


I was told Randle Jones won the seniors. Was that not correct? Cant get on ASA websight
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

YankeeRebel said:


> I finished 39 up and got 2nd place in K45. I had a awesome time. I wished i would have stuck around to get the podium pic.


Good shooting and fine finish. Congrats
DB


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> I was told Randle Jones won the seniors. Was that not correct? Cant get on ASA websight
> DB


Jones, Shultz, Conner, Boothe and Larson were the top 5 DB.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Jones, Shultz, Conner, Boothe and Larson were the top 5 DB.


So who won? I was told Jones is this correct?

I cant logg into asa websight for whatever reasons. Websight seems to be down
DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Here DB...I'll help you out for Senior Pro:
1 RANDALL JONES 70086 420 14 482 16
2 TODD SHULTZ 14138 420 13 477 15
3 ALLEN CONNER 51 416 17 472 17
4 COLIN BOOTHE 526 412 12 455 12
5 BART LARSON 5927 417 14 453 14
6 DAN RENNER 2770 411 12
7 CARL ADKINS 10983 407 13
8 MELVIN SHREWSBURY 22863 406 11
9 BILL SENNICK 3784 406 10
10 SCOTT PRICE 19049 405 9
10 DAVID DIRSCHELL 18675 405 9

Ill just put up the top 10...or 11 actually


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> Here DB...I'll help you out for Senior Pro:
> 1 RANDALL JONES 70086 420 14 482 16
> 2 TODD SHULTZ 14138 420 13 477 15
> 3 ALLEN CONNER 51 416 17 472 17
> ...


Thanks, not sure why I cant get logged on to the asa website.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Just saw the scores. Sure looked like a dog fight in Pro if compared to Saturday. And switching took place on down with Kevin Koch coming up about 15 places. Danny Evans dropped a few places from Saturday.
> Old dog, Allen Conner, though taking top money, is still staying in the top flight of things in Sr Pro.


JUst for your info Conner didnt win top money
DB


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I shot next to the guy in Open B that shot 51-up. He was nailing 14-rings all day. The courses we shot Sat and Sun were pretty close range, but he still had to hit 'em!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Good shooting and fine finish. Congrats
> DB


Thanx DB.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

YankeeRebel said:


> I finished 39 up and got 2nd place in K45. I had a awesome time. I wished i would have stuck around to get the podium pic.


Thats better than good shooting! You got something clicking to pull that together. What made the difference for you?

I wish I could've made it but eastern GA is just too far from central OK.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

DB, you may have to start over from ASA Home Page. I can't get on the older score link either.


http://www.asaarchery.com/ip/index.php


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> DB, you may have to start over from ASA Home Page. I can't get on the older score link either.
> 
> 
> http://www.asaarchery.com/ip/index.php


This is what I get. I was on it yesturday



Oops! Google Chrome could not find www.asaarchery.com
Suggestions:
Access a cached copy of www.*asaarchery.*com/*ip/*index.*php
Search on Google:


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> This is what I get. I was on it yesturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clear your cookies. If you are using google chrome then you can clear just the asa page cookie and you won't have to re-sign in to everything else too. If your not using chrome then see if it lists all individual cookies and just find asa and delete it. PM me if you need any help.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Try this one http://www.asaarchery.com/ip/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=53


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa_low12 said:


> Clear your cookies


Already hit tools and deleted everthing. Still doesnt work. Your talking browser right?
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Try this one http://www.asaarchery.com/ip/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=53


Nope, even diagnostics showed no promblems. Mystery!

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

What you can try: 
Diagnose Connection Problems 

More information


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Nope, even diagnostics showed no promblems. Mystery!
> 
> Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage
> 
> ...


Dan I have been having the same issue for the last two days! Not sure what the problem is!


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

RyanH said:


> Dan I have been having the same issue for the last two days! Not sure what the problem is!


Thanks, not sure what happened from yesturday to today.
DB


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Thats better than good shooting! You got something clicking to pull that together. What made the difference for you?
> 
> I wish I could've made it but eastern GA is just too far from central OK.


Just having fun, over looking the bad shots and focusing on the next shot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Heard in open B there was like six to a stake. Thats got to be rough on known distance day
DB


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Heard in open B there was like six to a stake. Thats got to be rough on known distance day
> DB


We had 6 on our stake too DB.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Heard in open B there was like six to a stake. Thats got to be rough on known distance day
> DB


K45 had 6/stake in FL, and I heard 6/stake in GA.

I don't know how Mike handled it this time, but in FL we got to score both upper and lowers each day since there were 6 per stake.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Heard in open B there was like six to a stake. Thats got to be rough on known distance day
> DB


They count upper and lower 12 when there is 6 to stake ....if I think its over 10 lanes.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> JUst for your info Conner didnt win top money
> DB


Seen that later and couldn't correct it - Should have read; "though not taking top money, is still in the top flight of things in Sr. Pro"


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> They count upper and lower 12 when there is 6 to stake ....if I think its over 10 lanes.


Obviously you call it before shooting? 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Seen that later and couldn't correct it - Should have read; "though not taking top money, is still in the top flight of things in Sr. Pro"


I love it when them oldtimers whip on those young guns.:thumbs_up
DB


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shot open b and 6 to a stake didn't hurt anything, they let us use both 12's and you didn't have to call out the one your choice. There were some decent scores on a variety of courses but Levi Morgans score is the one that stands out with no equal.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh yes you did have to call the upper twelve for it to score and you also had to have the bottom one blocked


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Obviously you call it before shooting?
> DB


Nope......its told at the start of the range shoot...before the round starts. "" Both 12s are in play ""


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry old buddy, once again do people listen to what is said. The upper twelve can only be counted if called and the bottom twelve is blocked. I wish people would pay attention to the range officials. If your group did this it should be reported to the ASA


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Bowtech11 said:


> Sorry old buddy, once again do people listen to what is said. The upper twelve can only be counted if called and the bottom twelve is blocked. I wish people would pay attention to the range officials. If your group did this it should be reported to the ASA


Depends on the range official. In K45 at FL they did not say anything about calling shots, or only if something is blocked, they said both 12s count.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> Nope......its told at the start of the range shoot...before the round starts. "" Both 12s are in play ""


Thats so hard to believe. No wonder scores were high. ASA needs to get there rulkes down for everyone to understand
DB


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

This is my first year doing asa and I asked my course official and he said both are in play and it didn't matter which one you shot. This is one of my observations of asa ever since I started doing it last summer at the local state qualifier and state shoot, it just seems like asa makes a bunch of rules just like any sport to make themselves feel superior to the other club IBO. The speed, the connector lines, the extra 12 in the 10 ring, the center 12 that we don't score that creates the connector line, the no stepping off the shot after shooting, the my arrow fell off my bow do I take a zero, etc. 

For example the company that puts on the shoot makes the targets and they could totally just make a 10 ring with one offset 12 ring in the target and get rid of the connector line but these things have been grandfathered in to the rules and will be here for a while. For example scoring before pulling the arrows, why couldn't a guy score his arrow before the other arrows are pulled or request the others to be pulled and score it alone in the target, this is a choice asa has made and simply how they want to do it because pulling the other arrows doesn't hurt and darn thing and is simply a different way to do it and not the asa way.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The scoring thing is out of control, the first year I shot 3-d I shot with another beginner and we scored only arrows that actually touched the raised part of the 12 or 10 ring. We didn't count shots that were only touching the line and this made scoring much easier because you don't have that line pulling crap that counting the line creates. The raised portion of the 12 ring next to the line that is molded doesn't move when shot next to so it is easier to score. I still remember the day a shooter shot with my buddy and I and explained that we were supposed to count the arrows in the line as a 12 and I knew right then that scoring just got more interesting.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Padgett said:


> This is my first year doing asa and I asked my course official and he said both are in play and it didn't matter which one you shot. This is one of my observations of asa ever since I started doing it last summer at the local state qualifier and state shoot, it just seems like asa makes a bunch of rules just like any sport to make themselves feel superior to the other club IBO. The speed, the connector lines, the extra 12 in the 10 ring, the center 12 that we don't score that creates the connector line, the no stepping off the shot after shooting, the my arrow fell off my bow do I take a zero, etc.
> 
> For example the company that puts on the shoot makes the targets and they could totally just make a 10 ring with one offset 12 ring in the target and get rid of the connector line but these things have been grandfathered in to the rules and will be here for a while. For example scoring before pulling the arrows, why couldn't a guy score his arrow before the other arrows are pulled or request the others to be pulled and score it alone in the target, this is a choice asa has made and simply how they want to do it because pulling the other arrows doesn't hurt and darn thing and is simply a different way to do it and not the asa way.


IMO, IMO, IMO, IMO.......you are WAY off base. 

The speed limit isn't about "superiority". It's about leveling the playing field for short draw archers.

The multiple 12's, center 11 are for versatility in use across ASA and IBO scoring. This keeps costs down- which is a HUGE factor for clubs and individuals. The high 12's are there so the targets get more effective life (some classes/days shoot high, some shoot low) and for overflow ranges like are being discussed.

Scoring before pulling prevents any outside influence. It would affect scores. Why do you object to scoring arrows as they lie? I don't get it. This is the standard in EVERY organization, not just ASA.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

reylamb said:


> Depends on the range official. In K45 at FL they did not say anything about calling shots, or only if something is blocked, they said both 12s count.


Yes they count if you call it, never have they put both twelves in play except in team shoot. They stopped it in the Sims and look how the scores dropped


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Padgett said:


> This is my first year doing asa and I asked my course official and he said both are in play and it didn't matter which one you shot. This is one of my observations of asa ever since I started doing it last summer at the local state qualifier and state shoot, it just seems like asa makes a bunch of rules just like any sport to make themselves feel superior to the other club IBO. The speed, the connector lines, the extra 12 in the 10 ring, the center 12 that we don't score that creates the connector line, the no stepping off the shot after shooting, the my arrow fell off my bow do I take a zero, etc.
> 
> For example the company that puts on the shoot makes the targets and they could totally just make a 10 ring with one offset 12 ring in the target and get rid of the connector line but these things have been grandfathered in to the rules and will be here for a while. For example scoring before pulling the arrows, why couldn't a guy score his arrow before the other arrows are pulled or request the others to be pulled and score it alone in the target, this is a choice asa has made and simply how they want to do it because pulling the other arrows doesn't hurt and darn thing and is simply a different way to do it and not the asa way.


The speed limit keeps things somewhat fair across the board. My 27.5" DL cannot reach the speeds that say a Tim Gillingham can with his 32" DL. The 280 limit keeps it relatively even.

McKenzie went to the multiple scoring ring inserts to help with clubs that shoot both ASA and IBO. Rather than make IBO targets or ASA targets they just make 1 target.

No stepping off after shooting, to keep folks from pacing the next target.

There were good reasons for the wording of the arrow falling off scenarios, it was becoming a safety issue.

Upper 12s were to help preserve the targets some, especially in the large classes that have known yardage.

Pull the arrows at an NFAA event before they are recorded and everyone just got 0's, that is not an ASA thing, it is the way it should be.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Bowtech11 said:


> Yes they count if you call it, never have they put both twelves in play except in team shoot. They stopped it in the Sims and look how the scores dropped


I have never had a range official tell us on any range that the shots had to be called in advance, never.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Thats so hard to believe. No wonder scores were high. ASA needs to get there rulkes down for everyone to understand
> DB


I shot Open B in Florida and the range official clearly yelled "both 12's are in play" on Sunday. He didn't say anything about having to call it.


----------



## ar_96 (May 28, 2010)

Bowtech11 said:


> Oh yes you did have to call the upper twelve for it to score and you also had to have the bottom one blocked


someone in my group asked the range official and he said we didn't have to call them.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

MrKrabs said:


> I shot Open B in Florida and the range official clearly yelled "both 12's are in play" on Sunday. He didn't say anything about having to call it.


This is crazy. It is the first that I have heard of it! Was it on all ranges?? In my honest opinion...more ranges are needed, and especially more practice facilities. I heard many say thay they paid for the practice range, and didn't get to shoot it. If they are going to draw crowds like this weekend, they should take the opportunity to grow and run with it.


----------



## rapturebows (Jul 23, 2005)

I shot senior open and mike terrell himself told us on the range the upper twelve would in play only if the lower was blocked, and you had to call the upper twelve for it to count.I hope that both twelves were not scored if they weren't called.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

MrKrabs said:


> I shot Open B in Florida and the range official clearly yelled "both 12's are in play" on Sunday. He didn't say anything about having to call it.





ar_96 said:


> someone in my group asked the range official and he said we didn't have to call them.


I shot Open B in Florida and Georgia and we were told that both twelves counted, and were not instructed we had to call them. In Florida, it was only on Sunday. This weekend it was Saturday and Sunday


----------



## dkuhnert (Feb 25, 2004)

I wish I could shoot a soft course that either 12 counted. I always hit the opposite one.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I shot unlimited along with senior open and Mike Terrell stood 10 feet from our group and announced top 12 only in play after bottom was blocked and shooter had to call it. My friend shot Open B and said range official walked down road saying " Both 12s, both 12s ". So open B did score both without calling shot. Hopefully the powers to be will fix this before London.


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

3D_shooter84 said:


> I shot Open B in Florida and Georgia and we were told that both twelves counted, and were not instructed we had to call them. In Florida, it was only on Sunday. This weekend it was Saturday and Sunday


I shot Open B in Fl and Ga also and hes telling the truth. I asked on Sat in Ga if we had to call them and was told no both 12's are in play


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Shot senior open also, like rapturebows, told upper 12's had to be called and only if lowers are blocked. Seems like any time rules get changed up it just causes a lot of confusion. Even with 5 on a stake some where calling uppers. Probally should have just left it alone. Your choice to slam one in or play safe.:wink:
Charlie


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

and about being blocked, tech. if joe put a triple X in the top and it kicked down a little some might consider that blocked but some might not so that would be tough to call whats blocked and whats not


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I say one 12, if its blocked then thats why you take turns and thats part of the game.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

nccrutch said:


> I shot next to the guy in Open B that shot 51-up. He was nailing 14-rings all day. The courses we shot Sat and Sun were pretty close range, but he still had to hit 'em!


I shot open B. I didn't think it was all that close. But it's my first time shooting open B. I think the scores were high because they counted both 12's. I shot 3 up on Saturday and got peer grouped on Sunday. I started on target 5 on Sunday and shoot with a real good group of guys both days. As soon as we started shooting on Sunday guys started busting 12's like they were shooting 20 yard spots. It was like Saturday was just a practice day. I don't know how they do it. I cant even see the 12's at that distance. I have more experience with IBO, so ASA is a different game to me. But I like it better.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 21, 2005)

shot the k45 and I specifically asked the range official when he announced both were in play. he made it clear to all within hearing distance that you didnt have to call which 12. I don't like it but went with what the range official said.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

jimb said:


> i say one 12, if its blocked then thats why you take turns and thats part of the game.


x2....


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

Babyk said:


> Got a report that at least 5 people got DQ today during there Radom speed checks
> 
> Sounds like ASA is cracking down!!!!! Good for them!!!!


I saw one guy get DQ'ed on Open B range. We just started shooting and the range guy was walking down the road with the chronograph. He picked one guy out. He shot through the graph and was sent packing. I don't know who the guy was. But it just made me think that would suck. I wouldn't want to travel all that way and spend my money and get DQ'ed for shooting 288. I don't know what the guys speed was but 287 is all you are allowed. You get sent packing at 288. That's why I check my speed before I go. My bow is shooting a smoking 282. I know speed will help a little on yardage but it's not worth it if all your fast bow does is get you sent home.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

C.Callison said:


> I saw one guy get DQ'ed on Open B range. We just started shooting and the range guy was walking down the road with the chronograph. He picked one guy out. He shot through the graph and was sent packing. I don't know who the guy was. But it just made me think that would suck. I wouldn't want to travel all that way and spend my money and get DQ'ed for shooting 288. I don't know what the guys speed was but 287 is all you are allowed. You get sent packing at 288. That's why I check my speed before I go. My bow is shooting a smoking 282. I know speed will help a little on yardage but it's not worth it if all your fast bow does is get you sent home.


.... Just so you know.....288 is legal......289 busted....


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Some of the guys I shot with mentioned several years ago shooting in tournaments where a chrono was part of the range and everyone shot through it. So you would have 21 "stations" with 20 targets and 1 for a speed check. That sounds like a good idea that wouldn't slow down the shoot too much.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

To be honest, I would have hated to shot through one after my bow sat in the bed of a truck, in a black plastic case, for 6 hours. It was so hot when I got it out, I could hardly hold it. I also had trouble with my peep because of it. Would that affect one's speed ya think?


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

All this talk about calling witch 12 you are shooting at is a bunch off crap. Most guys that are complaining were not even at that shoot. Have you ever hit a 14 that you were not aiming at? If you have, did you still take the 14? The classes that shoot known one day and unknown the other, shoot different 12's on each day. Open B had 6 shooters to a stake. With that many guys shooting big fat arrows in the 12's you are going to have a lot of busted arrows and a lot of kicked out arrows, it is also going to destroy that spot on the target. If everyone that shot had the same chance to shoot either 12 why does it matter? Everyone had the same chance to shoot at either 12. I think that this is a good call by the ASA. I know it probably saved me some money on getting my arrows busted.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I believe that some on this thread are trying to discuss how 1 range was aloud to count both 12s only if the bottom was blocked and top 12 was called. Making target have only one 12. Other ranges did not have to have a blocked lower 12 and did not have to call top 12. Thus making the target have two 12s. Just like the hurky jerk 14 you mentioned.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know very much about ASA but range official told us on E range saturday that we could call upper 12 when bottom is full. The only thing that got me was saw an arrow blow through a target and the official told us that it only counted for 10. Every body in the group agreed what it was a 12.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah im all for the ASA now.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

well i think the asa has done a good job with trying to be fair with everyone, the officials have a hard job and they try to be fair with all of us and everyone has a openion on the rule of whats right and wrong. they checked several geoups for speed as well as other things. your not gonna keep all the groups 100% the same as far as scoring arrows the same ect., you would need a range official with every group... they have their hands full...


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

Logjamb said:


> I believe that some on this thread are trying to discuss how 1 range was aloud to count both 12s only if the bottom was blocked and top 12 was called. Making target have only one 12. Other ranges did not have to have a blocked lower 12 and did not have to call top 12. Thus making the target have two 12s. Just like the hurky jerk 14 you mentioned.


Everyone that shot Open B got to shoot at both 12's on both days. Everyone in open B had the same chance,it was fair to everyone in open B. It dosen't matter what the other ranges did because they are not in the same class.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

What I think matters is that all classes should have the same scoring rules.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

Logjamb said:


> What I think matters is that all classes should have the same scoring rules.


I agree with this,in theory. But sometimes things have to be adjusted on the fly. The ASA made a call to use both 12's because of the number of shooters on each stake. I feel that if the ASA wasn't making good calls they would not have a problem with to many shooters at the stake. They must be doing something right or classes like open B wouldn't be growing. As far as all classes having the same scoring rules. As far as I know all classes do have the same scoring rules when it comes to where the arrow lands in the target. I do know that some classes use the 14 all the time, and some classes use it only part time or not at all. So doe's it matter that open B shot at both 12's and other classes only shot at 1 12. No it doesn't.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

All this drama after big shoots now.....it's like the WWF of [email protected]


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

We had 6 per stake also and I agree it is a mute point about other classes scoring differently than class I was in. It had no baring on outcome per class. I was actually very happy with the scores.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

Logjamb said:


> What I think matters is that all classes should have the same scoring rules.


Perhaps the ASA decision makers decided "Open B, with 6 per stake, can score both 12s." What about Senior Pro ? Perhpas "Since it is a pro class, we need to make it a little more stringent for them, so they can score both 12s, but can only shoot the top if the lower is blocked, and must call the upper before shooting." I know they have taken the 14 out of play for several classes this year, while some classes still shoot it.

To reduce confusion, having all the same would be ideal, but as long as everyone in each class shot by the same rules, I don't see a big problem. I was in Open B, and they made it very clear both days - both 12s were in play, and you did not have to call the upper or have the lower blocked.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

dgmeadows said:


> Perhaps the ASA decision makers decided "Open B, with 6 per stake, can score both 12s." What about Senior Pro ? Perhpas "Since it is a pro class, we need to make it a little more stringent for them, so they can score both 12s, but can only shoot the top if the lower is blocked, and must call the upper before shooting." I know they have taken the 14 out of play for several classes this year, while some classes still shoot it.
> 
> To reduce confusion, having all the same would be ideal, but as long as everyone in each class shot by the same rules, I don't see a big problem. I was in Open B, and they made it very clear both days - both 12s were in play, and you did not have to call the upper or have the lower blocked.


All pro classes have already voted on calling the upper 12 if the lower were full.Majority said NO.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

t8ter said:


> All pro classes have already voted on calling the upper 12 if the lower were full.Majority said NO.


Sorry - the earlier post was the *Senior Open* class had to call the upper 12 before shooting it, *not* the Senior Pro class... My mistake there, but the point was all Open B shooters were told to count both 12s, and the other class (*Senior Open*) was told the upper 12 only counted if the lower was full and the upper was called. Different rules for scoring on that day, but different classes. So as long as everyone in each class was told the same thing, I don't see a big problem.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yea I would have shot at least 10 points better lol


----------



## drago1 (Apr 30, 2009)

C.Callison said:


> I saw one guy get DQ'ed on Open B range. We just started shooting and the range guy was walking down the road with the chronograph. He picked one guy out. He shot through the graph and was sent packing. I don't know who the guy was. But it just made me think that would suck. I wouldn't want to travel all that way and spend my money and get DQ'ed for shooting 288. I don't know what the guys speed was but 287 is all you are allowed. You get sent packing at 288. That's why I check my speed before I go. My bow is shooting a smoking 282. I know speed will help a little on yardage but it's not worth it if all your fast bow does is get you sent home.




280 is the limit with a 3% buffer which puts you at 288.4


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Let's sell tickets to the semi pro smackdown!



NY911 said:


> All this drama after big shoots now.....it's like the WWF of [email protected]


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I enjoy all of the rules and the game play and strategy that goes on at asa events compared to local shoots but common sense must be present because asa rules just like every other walk of life has those grey areas that exist. 

My buddy had a true mechanical sunday morning where his peep got bumped I think at the car after shooting saturday and finishing really nicely, when we pulled in there were hundreds of people over at the practice bags and instead of going over there he walked all the way to his shooting range and told the range official he had a mechanical and needed to shoot a couple of practice shots to make sure his peep was now in the right place. He is a young man at 24 years old and the jerk of a range official said no you are not going to shoot that bag until you shoot your first shot and then you can call breakdown and I will let you shoot. My buddy at 24years old has already paid his lifetime membership and is proud of being a asa lifetime member and after seeing the break down bags being shot at lousiana and texas by anyone who walked by it left a sour taste in his mouth this weekend to be told no when he had a valid reason. This is the type of commonsense that asa needs to have and preach to its members that choost to be in charge and make decisions. 

So go ahead and tell me that he didn't have a valid reason when he noticed that his peep was way off center when we got out of the car because I am in the mood to call someone a idiot this morning because this boy totaled out my car friday morning when we showed up to georgia and the first thing he told me was just tell me how much money I owe you and when it is time to come back 14 hours from missouri I will come with you and help get your car. This is the kind of people we need in asa spreading the word of how awesome asa is instead of I got totally screwed.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

Bowtech11 said:


> Yea I would have shot at least 10 points better lol


I know what you mean. If I would have shot better my score would have been a lot higher also. But I guess this kind of talk falls into the "should have,could have and would have group".


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

dkuhnert said:


> I wish I could shoot a soft course that either 12 counted. I always hit the opposite one.


I feel for you. I dont know what class your shooting. But you sound like you feel like you are shooting over your head. If you feel like your class is to tuff for you to shoot you can always move out. There is no shame in realizing that you need to go to a lower class. I dont know what you consider a "soft course" but with all the classes in asa iam sure you could find something to shoot in your comfort zone.


----------



## dkuhnert (Feb 25, 2004)

I shoot K45. I shoot fine. I am hideous at judging, therefore K45 is my choice. I shot open C for several years and won state 2 years ago, so I moved up per state rules. I usually shoot average 10 up on our qualifier courses. But, they are usually set pretty well. I see these astronomical scores and then you find out either twelve counted and you didn't have to call it. Does anyone that shot k45 in Augusta have the stake yardages. I would like to see what the actual yardages were.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

Open B known yardage for Sunday at Augusta was a 34 yard average. I have only shot 1 Open B shoot so I don't know if this is above or bellow average. I don't have anyway of knowing the yardage for Saturday. But in my opinion the unknown range was longer than the known range. I don't know how everyone feels about it, but I do pretty well with yardage and I shot several shots for 43-45 yards. Several 35-38 where you were shooting through trees in your sight picture and quartering shots this was on both days.


----------

